# rarely see one of those on Ebay .... nice



## locomotion (Dec 28, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-very-r...3.l1120&rvr_id=0&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1120


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Evans200 (Dec 28, 2016)

130 years is a long time. Hard to imagine it surviving that long, unless it's been in a museum most of its life.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 28, 2016)

..."It's the Czech Republic... it's like going into Wisconsin... you zoom in, you zoom out...."


----------



## MantonSmith (Dec 28, 2016)

I find that hard to believe with all the Illinois license plates I see parked in downtown Lake Geneva on the weekends.


----------



## z-bikes (Dec 29, 2016)

bricycle said:


> ..."It's the Czech Republic... it's like going into Wisconsin... you zoom in, you zoom out...."



From a FIB! How are the Bears doing this season? lol


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2016)

z-bikes said:


> From a FIB! How are the Bears doing this season? lol



PU.... ha!


----------



## Velo-dream (Jan 1, 2017)

this guy has an incredible bike collection

see this one : http://www.sterba-bike.cz/section/bicycles?lang=EN

rgds

kris


----------



## locomotion (Jan 1, 2017)

yes he does, and one of the nicest lamp collection in the world, I have purchased some lamps from him


----------

